Ask HN: Why do you blog? - audace
======
poushkar
I always struggle with finding subjects for blog posts:

if it is something I already know, it looks too simple to write about; if it
is something I know a little or nothing about, I am afraid my learning notes
will be not good enough.

In both cases I don't want to show myself as some noob :)

------
evm9
1\. Being able to effectively communicate technical topics using English is
challenging. Technical writing is a talent.

2\. It helps me communicate better professionally, whether verbally or
written.

3\. It's nice to share knowledge when you learn something new, especially
something you think can help many other developers.

4\. It's another thing to show off and market to potential employers.

5\. For me, writing things out makes everything more clear in my head, and
hopefully the reader's as well.

6\. It holds me accountable to continue learning new things. I force myself to
write 3 technical blog posts per week, and I can't do that if I'm not learning
new things.

------
veddox
I used to run a blog with a classmate where we'd write about politics and
other socially relevant themes. For me, posting an article there meant taking
time to develop my own thoughts and opinions on a given issue; as well as
giving me practice in how to craft words and sentences into essays. I also
enjoyed the discussions we would have in the comment section after each post
was published, although we never did attain the number of readers we had hoped
for.

------
Avalaxy
Not currently blogging but it's an excellent way to get your name out there.
It gives you a lot of credibility when applying to a job or finding clients.
It can also help a ton of people. My old blog had around 5000 visitors per
month (and I didn't even post any new articles for a few years). Most of them
just came through stack overflow and Google and were interested in solving
their problems with the solution that I described.

------
pheonikai
To have a place on the internet which you can call your own. Sure you can
create a website, but blogging is a shortcut easy way out for me without any
cost. It helps me clear my mind and lets me share my thoughts and information
with others.

------
andersthue
I started blogging because I believed that content was a way to get traffic,
but I could never find the energy to write with that mindset.

Now I blog because I want to spread my ideas and educate people, that get me
to the keyboard easily and words seems to flow from my fingers :)

------
coralreef
Blogging helps you clarify your ideas by forcing you to explain them to
someone else.

------
kiraken
Exposure. You blog about things you're good at, to gather more followers and
gain credibility in your field.

------
BjoernKW
I blog for several reasons, some of which are:

\- marketing

\- honing my writing skills

\- getting better at conveying a message and explaining complex concepts in
simple terms

\- structuring my ideas and thoughts

------
ponyous
I'm the only one in family that is living abroad. I am using blog to keep them
updated with my day to day life.

------
seeing
To explain something complex I learned that most people may not know.

------
aprdm
Why wouldn't you? I am always amazed by the reach of blog posts

------
27182818284
I wanted to learn a new technology so I built a blog with it.

------
afarrell
Because I want to continually get better at teaching.

------
byg80
Express my mind, even if not many people read it.

------
dudul
Because we can.

------
NetOpWibby
Because.

------
devemeka
Blogging is sharing information with people, it's that simple. Now it depends
on what you what people to know about.

